# auto to manuel swap



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

i have the same problem...im swaping a manuel 87na into a auto 86 turbo...im using the whole engine from the 87 and trans with the 86 turbo and bought a 87 manuel trans ecu...i got everything on but the driveshaft flange at the differential dont fit...okay so my question is will the 87 diff fit on the 86 axles...cause om going to change the diff from the 87 to the 86 and want to know if it will plug up??? thanks


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Why not just change the companion flange?


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

Madmaxfl said:


> Why not just change the companion flange?




how exactly do i do that???i tried but it is hard as f**k to get it off???


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

nIsMo_PoWeR said:


> how exactly do i do that???i tried but it is hard as f**k to get it off???


You need an impact wrench


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

Madmaxfl said:


> You need an impact wrench



i got one but the shit wont budge...have u tried it...did it work???


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

No my companion flanges matched so i did not need to change it. If you have the rear diff out and seperate from the car take to a shop and see if they can break it loose with their impact


----------

